# Brand new



## Essexcalling (Feb 15, 2010)

Hello, All!

I found this great site looking for information about MAC. I am a 38 year old stay-at-home mom to a 19 month old little boy. I used to wear a very little bit of make up (lipstick, very neutral eye shadow and liner) years ago but it has been a long time since I've used anything other than lip balm.  I am looking for objective opinions and advice and I think this is the best place to find it.

I am hoping to make some friends that like to talk about make up and share tips and hopefully I will soon have some things to share with everyone as well.


----------



## nursee81 (Feb 15, 2010)

welcome! you have found the place to help and enable you!


----------



## banana1234 (Feb 15, 2010)

hello


----------



## Purple (Feb 15, 2010)




----------



## Nicque (Feb 16, 2010)

welcome, enjoy yourself


----------



## LMD84 (Feb 17, 2010)

to the forum! have fun!


----------



## dnelson (Feb 17, 2010)

welcome to specktra!!


----------



## Hypathya (Feb 18, 2010)

Hi!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Enjoy the site!!


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Feb 18, 2010)

to Specktra!


----------



## Susanne (Feb 19, 2010)




----------



## Ms. Z (Feb 19, 2010)

Welcome!​


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## nunu (Feb 20, 2010)

Hello


----------



## Cinci (Feb 20, 2010)

Hey!  Welcome to Specktra!   I think you will find everything you are looking for here!


----------

